# Southern California Events?



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if there are any Southern California events or if there's anyone in SoCal that would want to start something? :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the people in Southern California


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm in San Diego county...where in southern Cal are you?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe there are quite a few SoCal members - you guys should do an Ocean Meet & Great!!!!


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm near Long Beach..so I think that's about a 2.5 hour drive to San Diego? Not too far. 

We should do an ocean meet and greet! There are quite a few dog beaches here. I know a popular one is in Huntington Beach.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oooh that would be so fun! I'm in Santa Clarita, but am willing to drive as far as San Diego. It's about 2 hours.

I've only been to Ventura and Vito likes that.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd love to meet up with some of you guys at a beach somewhere around here. The one closest to me that I visit a lot is Del Mar Dog Beach, but I know there are several others as well. I wouldn't mind driving up to Huntington if we organize something. Here's a site that lists some dog beaches in SoCal.
http://www.hautedogs.org/offleash.html


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We live in LA. The dog beach at Huntington is alot of fun, but you have to bring a ton of quarters to feed the meter.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

bump! We should do this!


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm excited about planning an event in SoCal. Turbo will be out of commission for a bit though because she just broke a nail and has demodex.. and a scheduled spay in 2 weeks if her demodex is gone.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, definitely. I hope Turbo is feeling better soon. Let us know when she's ready to play at the beach and we can decide on a day.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I live in LA  I'd possibly be able to go, not sure if the age difference would make it a little weird though.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus and Lily are always up for some fun in the sun! We're in Irvine, so Huntington would be easy.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Once you guys have the place set up you are going to meet, I will put it on my site for you. I am getting a decent amount of traffic from So Cal folk.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Turbo is all better now!!  I know the Thanksgiving holiday is coming up so timing may be a problem but we can try to setup a play date. Any suggestions on dates and times?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

**BUMP**

Thinking of taking Vito to Huntington Dog Beach next weekend. Any takers???


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

nixietink said:


> **BUMP**
> 
> Thinking of taking Vito to Huntington Dog Beach next weekend. Any takers???


 
If anyone else is joining we might be able to take Turbo this weekend.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Isn't it kinda cold at the beach?? I would not mind going in late spring or summer


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

It's been gorgeous and warm the last few days. Did you guys go to the beach yet? I might be able to go some time next weekend if anyone is doing it then!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

we just brought the dogs to hunington beach today, very fun!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ckj05 said:


> we just brought the dogs to hunington beach today, very fun!


How was the weather? Glad to hear it was a good time.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

nixietink said:


> How was the weather? Glad to hear it was a good time.


It was really nice weather. In the 70's with just a little bit of overcast. Here is a link to the thread we started with pictures. They had a blast!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=47311


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

We definitely should plan a trip for when the weather gets warm again!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks like your pups had a great time. With my luck (like summer) when I go to the beach. It could be 105 here and when I get to the beach it is always fogged in and cold....LOL. My hair frizzes out and I get sun burnt with in 10 minutes. 

Do they have a lot of parking at the Huntington Dog Beach? Is it a pain having to go back an forth to the parking meters? Is it pretty safe leaving your stuff (not money wise or id) on the beach to go to the meters? Do they have any food stands or do you bring your own ice chest. I could see myself trying to hall an ice chest, chair, towels and 2 dogs....yikes! LOL

Do they have sand crabs?? Man do I remember digging for them as a kid. I could see the dogs going after them....LOL. Can you imagine bring the dogs to a grunion run! LOL


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

We only hung out for about 45 minutes and i'm pretty sure you can fill the meter for however long you plan on staying. They have quite a bit of parking but its kind of spaced out down the beach. I dont remember seeing any snack bars so you could bring a cooler. It isnt too far of a walk from the beach to the parking so you could just leave the cooler in the car and eat at the car.

I think they have sand crabs but I didnt see any that day and the dogs didnt even try to dig they were too busy chasing the tennis balls and other dogs.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

BUMP!! 

Anyone interested still??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Silver Bay Kennel Club Dog show is this weekend at the Del Mar Fair Grounds! Lots of fun and thats where you will find me! We will be doing agility.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd be interested in a SoCal meet up possibly!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

http://goldens.meetup.com/33/

In case anyone is intersted in regular meetups!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am a member of that group, but since all their meetings are on weekends I haven't been able to go to one. If a bunch of you guys want to plan something I would prob take a day off for that though.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I would love to join a meetup for Goldens! Now if only there was one a little closer to the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

wicamnca said:


> I would love to join a meetup for Goldens! Now if only there was one a little closer to the San Fernando Valley.


hehe, I agree. I'm in Santa Clarita.


----------



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

Im in Westlake Village which is Thousand Oaks/Oak Park/agoura Hills and really close to the ebaches at Malibu and Oxnard.
I can always do a meet-up during the week, my and my Karma girl are lazy old gals!


----------



## benatrrgolf (Apr 22, 2009)

if there were enough to get together i would drive down from bakersfield to sd i already have a place to stay just need to know when


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> I would love to join a meetup for Goldens! Now if only there was one a little closer to the San Fernando Valley.


 
I am in Santa Clarita too. We used to have another house that we sold in San Fernando (West Van Nuys). 

I wish we had a place out here to take the dogs swimming.


----------

